# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Need Help!

## anoflight

Уважаемые... Мне тут пришло письмо от моих китайский друзей. Пишут из китая, но по-русски. Никак не могу кодировку подобрать. Помогите, может кто знает чем её читать?

Текст мессаги:

зйз+зтз+з+зузфз+зхз зфз+, з+-з з|з+з зю! з+зфзр з|з+зъз+, зузэз збз з+з зуз+з з+зтз+ з з+зфзтзрз+з+зщз+. зкз+ зпзрз+зрзтзрзузуз+з зуз з+. з+зрзщзх зузсзтзрзуз+зфзю, з з+з зх згз+зу з+з+з з+? змз+з з+з+з+з з+зу? з+зфзр-зфзр з+з+з+з+зузфз зр зрзфз зрзуз+зфз+з зюз зр з з+зъз+зч зсзтз+з+з зрз+з+з з+з ? згз+з зсзтз+з+з+зф зрзф зрзфзшз+. зиз+з+з з+ з+зрзузфз+!

----------

